# Overclocking Q9550 to 4.2Ghz



## End0rphine (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi guys, 

I currently have the processor running at 4 Ghz, but being the performance hog that I am (and jealous of the i7 speeds) wish to aim for a higher overclock. Now I take my current knowledge of overclocking with a grain of salt, as it is probably far from experienced, and probably happened on 4ghz by sheer luck. My fsb is currently running at *471mhz*, although anything higher seems to hit an fsb wall (i.e i can make it post and enter windows, but massive instability). I've read about *fsb holes*, but not sure about what that is? (anything to do with setting the pci-e to 105? 'Cause i've already attempted that.)

*Here's my current rig:*
CPU: Intel Q9550
Mobo: ASUS P5Q Deluxe with 2001 bios
GFX: 4870X2 Powercolor
PSU: Toughpower? 850w
RAM: 2x2gb GSkill F2-8500CL5 PI @ 5-4-4-12 991mhz

*Overclock settings for 4.2Ghz:*
FSB: 495
FSB strap: auto
RAM mhz: 991mhz
CPU voltage: 1.3675v
CPU GTL (0/2): 0.675
CPU GTL (1/3): 0.680
CPU PLL: 1.54v
FSB termination: 1.4v
DRAMv: 2.1v
NBvoltage: 1.4v
NB GTL reference: 0.66
SBvoltage: 1.1v

Loadline calibration: enabled
CPU spread: disabled
PCIE spread: disabled
CPU enhancement: performance

Any tips at all? Appreciated it. Thx.


----------



## BradleyKZN (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice overclock, getting my q9550 today  what cooler are you using? And welcome to TPU!


----------



## End0rphine (Mar 31, 2009)

Ty  currently using a Noctua NH-C12P. Works wonders.


----------



## BradleyKZN (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah i believe so, have you tried raising yr cpu voltages yet? Thats wat the problem was with my e2180 so thats the best i can suggest. You can add your system specs in at the user cp near the top of the screen btw


----------



## Rasmus66 (Mar 31, 2009)

Try using the settings you have posted with 1,4 vcore and maybe a bit more NB volt. 

Nice 4 ghz BTW


----------



## BradleyKZN (Mar 31, 2009)

And welcome to you too Rasmus66, so was I at least half correct then with the CPU Voltage?


----------



## Rasmus66 (Mar 31, 2009)

BradleyKZN said:


> And welcome to you too Rasmus66, so was I at least half correct then with the CPU Voltage?



Thanks

Take a look at this link
http://www.hwbot.org/compare.do?resultId=805710

1,53 volt 

But what is your temp #0?


----------



## End0rphine (Mar 31, 2009)

~59 degrees

wow 1.53... that might explain why mine on 1.4v for 4.2ghz still froze  I dont think i'm up for 1.53v tho.. 

Bah these gSkills arent very good overclockers though. Can't even tweak the timings at 991mhz to anything lower than 5-5-5-15 without being able to log into windows.


----------



## Rasmus66 (Mar 31, 2009)

End0rphine said:


> ~59 degrees
> 
> wow 1.53... that might explain why mine on 1.4v for 4.2ghz still froze  I dont think i'm up for 1.53v tho..
> 
> Bah these gSkills arent very good overclockers though. Can't even tweak the timings at 991mhz to anything lower than 5-5-5-15 without being able to log into windows.



On air?

But you have to go for 1,45 volt and maybe more..


----------



## red268 (Mar 31, 2009)

You need to get yourself over here to join The ASUS P45 Owner's Club!!


----------



## BradleyKZN (Mar 31, 2009)

Is that 59 idle or load?


----------



## End0rphine (Mar 31, 2009)

59 on load. 
Apparently DarkEgo got 4.25Ghz @ 1.384v :O must know his secret! And yes.. the club >_>


----------



## Rasmus66 (Mar 31, 2009)

End0rphine said:


> 59 on load.
> Apparently DarkEgo got 4.25Ghz @ 1.384v :O must know his secret! And yes.. the club >_>



Not all processors are the same. 

But i dont think what you will get much higher without better cooling


----------



## End0rphine (Mar 31, 2009)

yeh thats true. I may just live with this current oc in the meantime. Its cutting into my WoW time 

Btw, should I tweak my GTLs? And by tweak, I mean randomly set values?


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 31, 2009)

welcome to TPU
good overclocking my friend using low voltage and hit 4.2G
if you put some test pictures using programs like super pi and 3d mark06 it will be cool


----------



## moogle (Mar 31, 2009)

I think 4.2 will be hard to hit on the Q9550. Maybe it's the FSB or the CPU. I could boot at 4.25 but wasn't stable and I didn't want to increase the volts. The difference in performance from 4->4.25 is so small anyway it seems better to run at 4GHz imo


----------



## Yaragondo Chung (Aug 6, 2010)

*nvm*



Rasmus66 said:


> Try using the settings you have posted with 1,4 vcore and maybe a bit more NB volt.
> 
> Nice 4 ghz BTW



Btw i'm yaragondo chung, you probably can pull CPU speed past 5.0 GHZ if you get liquid nitrogen. and i think theres way to water cool with liquid nitrogen. you possibly can pour liquid nitrogen in pipes of cooler.


----------

